# Any members on other forum?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Is anyone here a member of the homesteading today app/forum? I'm not a member yet but was browsing through to see if it was worth joining but so far people seem kind of mean on there. One post about a lady calling a pair of peacocks husband and wife turned into a whole name calling argument lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been on a forum like that. Me not one to shy away from others looking down on others for their bird naming I would mention the fact many of my own birds had names. Having been a member for years they didn't touch my comments but it did shut the purists up. That forum is no longer in existence, probably over things like the bird naming bad attitudes. 

I have a feeling that if you went there and talked about how your goats are snuggle bunnies you would hear about it and not in a kind way.

All I can say is that people who are so nasty about others getting close to their animals are missing out on some amazing opportunities and for some reason feel they have to foist their beliefs on others that do in a most unpleasant manner.

I don't like extremism in any form.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Other than the other chicken place this is the forum I've ever joined. Usually when you have a different opinion someone else has to reign supreme as to why their opinion is golden.IME


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm, it always pays to lurk, LOL. I have pet chickens wih names. But people on here or other forums that raise chickens for meat , I believe are here for a reason. Reason being wanting their chickens to be cared for properly. That kind of changes my perspective.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I name and snuggle and make pets out of my meat animals. Everything here has a purpose, whether food, companionship, or otherwise.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... We name our food too.

Only time it was kinda weird was the time the kids named a rooster Opa. Opa is what we call my dad........

Then we ate Opa.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm reminded of when my daughter was 2 or 3. My mil had a collie named Peaches. Unfortunately, Peaches was hit by a truck and killed while we were there for a cookout. I let my daughter say her goodbyes and my ex and his brother took peaches to the back of the property to bury her. Later my daughter asked her granny if there would be dessert. Without thinking my mil said "No, but I still have some peaches left in the fridge." Lol My daughter was traumatized! She thought granny was serving her dog for dessert.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I personally respect those who name their animals, show them a good life and kill them swiftly without causing them to suffer. That's the whole reason to raise your own. Yes, I like knowing what's in my food, but also that its life didn't suck. Commercially raised animals rarely have quality of life. Now, for me, it depends on the animal. If we ever decide to raise meat chickens, we will likely buy a lot at once and not name them. They will be well cared for and will not suffer at the end. If it's a pig or cow, it'll prolly have a name. It'll be scratched behind the ears and be well cared for and killed quickly too. There are a few of our current birds that are on the retirement plan and we will keep them as pets. There are others that probably won't be around long after they quit laying. I don't mind that some do not name their food. To each their own.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's the tiny part I can't really understand is having cute little adorable pets that you eventually eat. I'm okay with raising animals for food. And I guess at some point I may end up raising chickens for food-maybe. BUT, I would not want to look at them or be around them. I would see them as food from the get-go and keep my distance.

Meanwhile, back at my pet coop area, my Mariska actually wanted to be picked up and sit on my lap. She's my first hen, 8 years old, a Jersey. It's just very touching when you know that they are not expecting a treat, just want to be with you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> I personally respect those who name their animals, show them a good life and kill them swiftly without causing them to suffer. That's the whole reason to raise your own. Yes, I like knowing what's in my food, but also that its life didn't suck. Commercially raised animals rarely have quality of life. Now, for me, it depends on the animal. If we ever decide to raise meat chickens, we will likely buy a lot at once and not name them. They will be well cared for and will not suffer at the end. If it's a pig or cow, it'll prolly have a name. It'll be scratched behind the ears and be well cared for and killed quickly too. There are a few of our current birds that are on the retirement plan and we will keep them as pets. There are others that probably won't be around long after they quit laying. I don't mind that some do not name their food. To each their own.


Yes I have really changed from someone very naïve over the years to a reality check. Believing it was cruel to go hunting. Or chop a head off. But then I realized it's cruel not to. In ny everyone was anti hunting on LI. What happened was the deer got smaller and smaller from starvation, they raided people's bird feeders. There was always one running around with a broken leg. They all suffered because of stupidity-including mine.

Commercially raised meat animals have poor quality of life.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That's basically why some of mine won't be food. They are more affectionate. Also, I spend way too much time in the coop. There are a few that I just don't like that well. They still have a good life. They lay eggs. Im not attached to them. As far as larger animals, I can't buy 10 pigs do that The friendly ones can become pets and the rest meat. If we buy the animal it's a freezer investment. I personally can't do the actual killing. But processing once it's dead doesn't bother me. I simply thank them for helping me feed my family and get it done. I can only do the killing if it's a predator after one of my animals. I can kill to protect what's mine.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yes I have really changed from someone very naïve over the years to a reality check. Believing it was cruel to go hunting. Or chop a head off. But then I realized it's cruel not to. In ny everyone was anti hunting on LI. What happened was the deer got smaller and smaller from starvation, they raided people's bird feeders. There was always one running around with a broken leg. They all suffered because of stupidity-including mine.
> 
> Commercially raised meat animals have poor quality of life.


I wish more people understood that. I'll be honest. I do not eat wild game. I don't like it. I don't enjoy it. I am a country girl, though. I was raised in a family of boys. They all hunt. My husband hunts. My oldest son hunts. That's ok. The reality is, there isn't enough natural habitat left for most game animals to continue to live and breed unchecked. Technically, that's our fault, but it's already done. Around here you are more likely to hit a deer with your car than to have an accident any other way. Those deer either limp off or have to be shot. I'd rather a hunter shoot it and allow it to die quickly and feed that hunter's family. No suffering and no waste.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Someone, I can't remember who or where, made the statement about their chickens, that they wanted them to have the best life possible, to be happy, and healthy, and cared for, and for them to only have one bad day. I liked the idea of that. Keeping it in perspective. Katie knows that her two hens will be her pets, but once the others stop laying they will have that one bad day (as quickly and humanely as possible) and will nourish our family. I grew up eating game, squirrel, rabbit, deer, turtle, fish, dove,duck, and quail (Daddy grew up very poor and refused to feed us **** or possum) some I like more than others but would gladly eat any of it again if necessary. I don't judge what others do, likewise, I don't want others to judge me. We all make the decisions of what we feel is best for our families. I am on a local chicken FB board and someone posted pics of a coyote they killed for going after their chickens, they were literally attacked by hoards of people for posting the pic (even though it was allowed by the group rules) I thought heaven help the person that posts about processing their meat birds lol!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought it was quite interesting when California banned Missouri's eggs because they said the cages were too small. Missouri was in an uproar about it. They said they would lose money if the cages were bigger. All I could think was well you all were making money all the years you put chickens in cages that were too small. There were those who thought California had no right to ban Missouri's eggs. Of course they do! 

I'm glad when the public gets more aware of how their food is being raised. If my chicken is going to be food, at least let it run free in the sunshine and eat grass and bugs until the day comes.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

One of the things that I like about the alaskan facebook pages... They can post pictures of dead stuff... No problem!

Except dogs... Wow "dogs are better than people" does tend to creep out in some.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm here mostly but also on BYC and read chicken blogs


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

deletedddddd


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm on the farming forum as well as here. I like it, it's mainly good folk with good ideas, but I have noticed that there's a few bigoted egomaniacs on it too that I hope would be nice people in real life but they don't come across that way! Unfortunately there are always some folk who have to turn a debate or comment into an argument or an excuse to be nasty. So far that's not been the case here, maybe it's something that happens when the membership gets very big.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And we can be guilty about forgetting not all setups are doable in all areas. 

I imagine that a site that gets too many people ends up with such disparate personalities that misunderstanding or animosity has more room to become a problem.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

My personal rule on forums Is don't talk religion and politics,some places can be much like Facebook if you let it, I go to places to learn and read so I don't dilly Sally with negative options


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm on Chronicle of the Horse, mostly reading. And DPreview for cameras and forum. Nice people there. And sometimes on 
e-cigarette-forum , a member for 6 years. Really nice people on there. 

I think BYC will just be a resource for me now. You can't beat the amount of information there. However I am just into being part of a smaller group of people who have more concern for eachother and more fun because we can joke around more with out getting hands slapped. And there seems to be an improved quality of chat and advice that can't be found elsewhere except for some places like Dixie Chicks where there was a good group of people. I wish some more of them find their way here.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Did we invite them all over?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Did we invite them all over?


I thought you did! OMG, hope they received invites.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen quite a few unfamiliar logins here. Not sure if they are from the competition or just looking for a new home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know we have quite a few lurkers. Robin, do you know how many join per day average?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue since I usually go straight to the "todays posts" part. Lately I have been watching, more for trouble, and have noticed at least one a day.


----------

